# Anemômetro: dúvida na instalação.



## DanielMC (6 Set 2010 às 14:53)

Caros amigos,

Sou novo neste Fórum, e, de início, gostaria de parabenizar aos criadores e mantenedores do mesmo. Agradeço por poder participar e gostaria de contar com a ajuda dos senhores na resolução de algumas dúvidas, sendo que a primeira exponho a seguir.
Estou instalando uma estação metereológica (WMR 200), e como minha região tem muita vegetação (estou em uma unidade de conservação ambiental) estarei fixando o anemômetro e o Radiation Shield (que estou construindo seguindo as ótimas dicas que obtive neste fórum) em um mastro elevado. Esse mastro será de cano galvanizado (cano d´agua) de 1 1/2". Na ponta desse mastro haverá um captor de pára-raios, e por normas de segurança, não podemos ter nada acima desse captor (na verdade tem que estar dentro de um cone imaginário de 45 graus, com o ápise no captor). O anemômetro estará distante desse mastro uns 40 cm, mas fico em dúvida se ventos em uma direção específica, que teriam que passar antes pelo mastro para chegar ao anemômetro, sofreriam grande interferência, resultado em medição incorreta. Entendo que o ideal seria o anemômetro estar livre em todas as direções, mas infelizmente isso não se faz possível pelos motivos expostos. Algum amigo passou por situação similar?
Obrigado,

Daniel M C


----------

